# Fattie help - How to



## buckscent (Jan 10, 2011)

Want to start making some fatties.  Can someone tell me the process from the beggining step by step?  Do I use beef? Pork? does it matter?  How do you make the bacon weave on the outside? 

Thanks


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a link to get you started, I like to use ½lb ground beef and ½lb hot jimmy dean sausage

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's another. I like to use hot italian sausage.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a tutorial on the weave. Very simple to do, but looks complicated and awesome when its a finished.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87072/bacon-weave-tutorial


----------



## buckscent (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guy's  very good info.  Can't wait to make my first fattie!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

It looks like theses folks got you set into the right direction so you have to show us some Q-view now for all that help.


----------



## woody1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

I didnt see it posted.Maybe my old ass cant find it I duno but, I was wondering, how long do you smoke these for on average.  Thanks,Woody


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 16, 2011)

You want to smoke it to 165*-170* internal. Mine, depending on what i have inside take about 2 to 2.5 hours at 260*-275* smoker temp.


----------



## woody1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

xjcamaro said:


> You want to smoke it to 165*-170* internal. Mine, depending on what i have inside take about 2 to 2.5 hours at 260*-275* smoker temp.


Thank you xjcamaro,thats the info I was looking for. Now to figure out what kind to make and what to put in it. LOL


----------

